# Tv plasma LG 42PJ350 dañado transistor Igbt 30J124



## victorhugo087 (Mar 10, 2013)

Tv plasma lg modelo 42pj350 no prende si tiene stanbay solo se escucha el suicheo de los relay de la fuente revisandolo en la tarjeta "YSUS" encontre un transistor # 30j124 en corto y e buscado ese circuito y no encuentro por ningun lado abra un reemplazo

Saludos desde Ecuador


----------



## jomagalo (Sep 8, 2016)

En Axarquia Informatica tienen el 30J124


----------



## dantonio (Sep 9, 2016)

_Buscar en Mercadolibre: MEC-409495208-30j124-_JM_

Artículo ofrecido en Mercado Libre de Ecuador.

Saludos.


----------

